# Problem



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

I’m trying to make a comment for todays poncho it is not letting me post anything. I can’t make a comment and this is most uncommon because I usually can do it.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Are you maybe blocked by the original poster?


----------



## aligurl (Apr 8, 2013)

sandie r. said:


> I'm trying to make a comment for todays poncho it is not letting me post anything. I can't make a comment and this is most uncommon because I usually can do it.


I had this problem for a week or so. I had to log in each time I visited the site in order to REPLY. Even if I stopped reading and went back later the same day, I would have to LOG IN a again. After several days of doing so, I am finally logged in as soon as I open KP and can REPLY to posts once again. It is frustrating, but keep trying. Once logged in you will see the options REPLY QUOTE etc. along the bottom of each entry and you'll know you're back in business. Good luck.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

I had this problem once this week. I just had to log in.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Try refreshing your page? Maybe going out and then back again. I've tried all kinds of ways to get around snags in the system, but then I'm on Windows 7 and Microsoft "doesn't support" Win 7. So that may be an issue.


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

Can you post poncho site again. Something happened and I lost it


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sandie r. said:


> Can you post poncho site again. Something happened and I lost it


Try looking at your Topic Log.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Make sure you are logged in,this happens every once in awhile.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Try going into "Newest Pictures" to find the item you want and click into the photo. That might help.


----------

